
What Would Paul Graham Think, About Poker - vinnyglennon
http://bryank.im/pgpoker
======
mroll
I like a lot of the stuff you brought up about what separates poker from other
seemingly similar strategy games. Like the aspect of real cash, which makes
the emotional stakes and ability to remain rational more important.

